# Mens Relationship Skills Summer Classes!



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Mens Relationship Skills Summer Classes! LMFAO :angeldevi

*Summer Classes for Men at **
THE ADULT LEARNING CENTER **

REGISTRATION MUST BE COMPLETED **
by Friday, August 17th 2008 **
NOTE: DUE TO THE COMPLEXITY AND DIFFICULTY LEVEL 
OF THEIR CONTENTS, CLASS SIZES WILL BE LIMITED TO 8 PARTICIPANTS MAXIMUM **

Class 1 **
How To Fill Up The Ice Cube Trays--Step by Step, with Slide Presentation. **
Meets 4 weeks, Monday and Wednesday for 2 hours beginning at 7:00 PM.*
*
Class 2 **
The Toilet Paper Roll--Does It Change Itself? 
Round Table Discussion. **
Meets 2 weeks, Saturday 12:00 for 2 hours.*
*
Class 3 **
Is It Possible To Urinate Using The Technique Of Lifting The Seat and Avoiding The Floor, Walls and Nearby Bathtub?--Group Practice. *​*GO WHILE SHE HOLDS IT FUN
Meets 4 weeks, Saturday 10:00 PM for 2 hours.*
*
Class 4 **
Fundamental Differences Between The Laundry Hamper and The Floor--Pictures and Explanatory Graphics. **
Meets Saturdays at 2:00 PM for 3 weeks.*
*
Class 5 **
Dinner Dishes--Can They Levitate and Fly Into The Kitchen Sink? 
Examples on Video. **
Meets 4 weeks, Tuesday and Thursday for 2 hours beginning 
at 7:00 PM*
*
Class 6 **
Loss Of Identity--Losing The Remote To Your Significant Other. 
Help Line Support and Support Groups. **
Meets 4 Weeks, Friday and Sunday 7:00 PM*
*
Class 7 **
Learning How To Find Things--Starting With Looking In The Right Places And Not Turning The House Upside Down While Screaming. 
Open Forum **
Monday at 8:00 PM, 2 hours. *
*
Class 8 **
Health Watch--Bringing Her Flowers Is Not Harmful To Your Health. 
Graphics and Audio Tapes. **
Three nights; Monday, Wednesday, Friday at 7:00 PM for 2 hours.* 
*Class 9 **
Real Men Ask For Directions When Lost--Real Life Testimonials.. **
Tuesdays at 6:00 PM Location to be determined *
*
Class 10 **
Is It Genetically Impossible To Sit Quietly While She Parallel Parks? 
Driving Simulations. **
4 weeks, Saturday's noon, 2 hours. *
*
Class 11 **
Learning to Live--Basic Differences Between Mother and Wife. 
Online Classes and role-playing **
Tuesdays at 7:00 PM, location to be determined *
*
Class 12 **
How to be the Ideal Shopping Companion 
Relaxation Exercises, Meditation and Breathing Techniques.** 
Meets 4 weeks, Tuesday and Thursday for 2 hours beginnin! g at 7:00 PM. *
*
Class 13 **
How to Fight Cerebral Atrophy--Remembering Birthdays, Anniversaries and Other Important Dates and Calling When You're Going To Be Late. **
Cerebral Shock Therapy Sessions and Full Lobotomies Offered. 
Three nights; Monday, Wednesday, Friday at 7:00 PM for 2 hours. *
*
Class 14 **
The Stove/Oven--What It Is and How It Is Used. 
Live Demonstration. **
Tuesdays at 6:00 PM, location to be determined. **
Upon completion of any of the a above courses, diplomas will be issued to the survivors. 
! 
Send this to all the guys that you think can stand the heat, and to all the ladies for the best chuckle of their day! *​


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

You must know my wife, mother and every other womans thought!
Except my wife is lousy with Dishes and changing the bathroom tissue rolls.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I am HORRIBLE at doing the dishes. I switched to paper plates, plastic silverware, and disposable cups. lol

Also really bad at Laundry...I am just now reclaiming my bedroom floor.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

My GF said that she's going to sign me up for them class's..


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Where do I sign.... My husband so needs these classes!!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

That is funny as hell!!!!

My hubby could use that class!!!

I am like Bedlam...I hate laundry.. washing and drying is fine..it is just the folding of it I hate.
Dishes not a problem...I have a machine that does that for me.
Toilet paper roll changing...when it runs out here people panic..lol...they act like they have no clue were I keep the toilet paper supply.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG I need those classes for my son. I swear it is born in them to not be-able to put a darn thing away or throw the clothes in the darn hamper. He does know how to cook and wash dishes. I got rid of the t-paper problem. I bought one of those 5 drawer carts for the bathroom and all the t-p is in there. Now can some else put the stuff in the drawer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Unfortunately my wife is OCD about stuff like this. My house is constantly immaculate and she is passing it on to my daugters. Just the other day my 5year old said,"Dad the floor isnt the place for your clothes!!" I was like, yess mamm!!
HHEEHE My wife and kids are gone for the next 2 weeks So I am single again. My wife is terrified to come home!



> > Loss Of Identity--Losing The Remote To Your Significant Other.
> > Help Line Support and Support Groups.





> How to be the Ideal Shopping Companion
> Relaxation Exercises, Meditation and Breathing Techniques.
> Meets 4 weeks, Tuesday and Thursday for 2 hours beginnin! g at 7:00 PM.
> 
> ...


I will never pass these classes!!! And whats even more important,,,,,,I dont even want to take those classes. The REMOTE IS MINE!!!

I tell my wife all the time, Its good to be king, its good to be a man!! LOLOL


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

My husband would pass The stove/oven class. He does cook but I swera to you he uses every dish possible and I can't see the kitchen when he is done...lol


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

You better get that house picked up Andy..


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

bullybabe said:


> My husband would pass The stove/oven class. He does cook but I swera to you he uses every dish possible and I can't see the kitchen when he is done...lol


What is up with that?!?! Mine does it too! I am cleaning as I go because I hate pushing stuff out of the way to get counter space! He just piles things on top of one another.

And if I want him to clean the kitchen I have to be really specific. I can't just ask him to do the dishes, because that is all he will do!


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

do they have classes for girls i need to take class 1 ,7 ,13 im going to be the only female in class


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*those classes*

LMFAO!!! I am the one that needs the classess! My mom was OCD about all that stuff and I have been rebelling for the last 17 years-- at least that is my excuse. My husband is so much better at all that than me. If they had an ironing class though I would have done very well. I love to iron. Just it helps if you have clean cclothes to iron.:hammer:


----------

